# Installer MacPorts sur PPC G3 500



## Maxenceul (7 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai téléchargé puis installé la version 1.5 pour Tiger universal binary.
Suivant les consigne de A vos Mac n° 75 page 47, je lance le Terminal et j'entre la commande : sudo port sync.
J'obtiens le message suivant :

WARNING: Improper use of the sudo command could lead to data loss
or the deletion of important system files. Please double-check your
typing when using sudo. Type "man sudo" for more information.

To proceed, enter your password, or type Ctrl-C to abort.

Password:

Le curseur reste définitivement bloqué. Je ne peux plus rien entrer.
Que dois-je faire ou corriger ?

Merci à qui pourra m'expliquer.


----------



## maousse (7 Décembre 2007)

là il faut taper ton mot de passe administrateur, "à l'aveugle" (rien n'apparait à l'écran, pour ne pas qu'on t'espionne par dessus l'épaule), et confirmer par la touche entrée. Ce message apparaît seulement la première fois où tu utilises la commande sudo, qui permet d'exécuter une commande en tant que super utilisateur.


----------



## tatouille (11 Décembre 2007)

maousse a dit:


> là il faut taper ton mot de passe administrateur, "à l'aveugle" (rien n'apparait à l'écran, pour ne pas qu'on t'espionne par dessus l'épaule), et confirmer par la touche entrée. Ce message apparaît seulement la première fois où tu utilises la commande sudo, qui permet d'exécuter une commande en tant que super utilisateur.



oui cela s appele un shadow password , il faut quand meme taper enter pour valider


----------

